

After bug, Google notifies users that all is a-OK with Gmail - JungleNavigator
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57617968-93/after-bug-google-notifies-users-that-all-is-a-ok-with-gmail/http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57617968-93/after-bug-google-notifies-users-that-all-is-a-ok-with-gmail/

======
sidcool
Those who flag a post, I would request you to specify a reason, even if it's a
one word reason. Helps others.

